# Another good day



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

Well i went out to the club with my dad who i dont get to hunt with much. My german shorthair did great that day we ordered 8 birds and we ended up getting 16. It was nice to see all of my hard work with him pay off he made some great retrieves one of which even amazed me that he found it in some crazy think tree on a very steep hill. I got some good pics i figured i'd share.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

looks like a lot of fun. there is nothing prettier than watching you dog lock up on a bird. nice pics. do you mind saying what club you were at? i couldnt tell from the picture


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Very cool, it is great to see it all come together!


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

i was at the river bottoms run by rodger and ron thompson


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

For those who don't know, River Bottoms is in Elwood, Utah. It's along the Bear River just southeast of Tremonton. If anyone wants a phone number send me a pm. There's no membership or visitor fee and I think they're charging $14 per bird, 50/50 run.


----------

